# New Rescue



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know, we rescued our 3rd Golden! She is such a sweet girl. Her name is Ginger, she is very overweight, and has never been walked or excercised. Her owner was an 87 y.o. who is going into assisted living. We will take care of her, and love her for the rest of her days.
Like most Golden's, she is humble, and enthusiastic I am very glad we found her


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I love stories like this, i'm always so happy to see a golden find a good loving home.

She sounds like such a sweet golden girl, how she making out with your two goldens?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

good for you... and thanks from all of us golden owners..


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

It took about a week, but once the Alpha dog, Barney decided the pack order, they are all best friends. I find it amazing how they all fall into the pack, and respect each other.............................without words


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Ron, thanks so much for sharing your rescue experiences. How old is Ginger and when can we see pictures?


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

She is 4 years young, and she is sooooooo sweet!
I will ask Amy to show me how to download pictures [I am still a little computer illiterate] She is VERY heavy still, but beautiful all the same. We have been going on short walks EVERYDAY!!
Thanks for the wishes


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Which rescue did you get her from? We were approved by GRRI in NJ, but we waited so long that by the time we got the call we had already purchased Coach-if he had been a little older we probably would have taken the rescue also! Can't wait to see pics of your new lady!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I bet she is going to love that exercise!!!! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Ron,:thanks: :appl: :appl: It is wonderful that you have stepped up and rescued her. I sure you will be repaid many times over.


ron said:


> It took about a week, but once the Alpha dog, Barney decided the pack order, they are all best friends. I find it amazing how they all fall into the pack, and respect each other.............................without words


Or with words you have yet to learn how to understand! 
Keep up the GReat work,


----------

